# Dinadan's artwork



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Just some sketches I've did a few months ago.


Magnus the Red:


Magnus and Lorgar:


Design for a Prospero Spireguard:


Dying Space Wolf:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

These aren`t bad, some shading would really make them look good. :good:


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks  I agree that shading would make them look better - the main problem is I'm far too lazy to do shading :roll: Plus, when I sketch, I work solely with a mechanical pencil, so shading can be a bit awkward to do (for some reason 'proper' pencils don't like working for me - about 9 times out of 10, when I sharpen one, the nib falls out :shok: )


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dînadan said:


> Thanks  I agree that shading would make them look better - the main problem is I'm far too lazy to do shading :roll: Plus, when I sketch, I work solely with a mechanical pencil, so shading can be a bit awkward to do (for some reason 'proper' pencils don't like working for me - about 9 times out of 10, when I sharpen one, the nib falls out :shok: )


The quality of the pencil depends on the brand, I can`t think of what brand I use, but it`s the same ones I used for my technical drawings at school and tafe. 

If you use a 5H or a 2H to start, then get progressively darker, the end results can be well worth a bit of effort.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> If you use a 5H or a 2H to start, then get progressively darker, the end results can be well worth a bit of effort.


Definately. I do have a tablet, but I find for pencil drawings it's not as good as doing it the old fashioned way. The tablet's greatest advantage I find (apart from an undo feature  ) is when I'm doing paintings as it's far easier to get things to work with a digital painting than a real life one (layers are a godsend  )


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Try a Sharpie tech. Use sharpie cross shading or dot shading. It will make it bolder and sharper. The contrast will be so much better.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

DrinCalhar said:


> Try a Sharpie tech. Use sharpie cross shading or dot shading. It will make it bolder and sharper. The contrast will be so much better.


Never heard of one of those before - I'll look into it, thanks for the tip


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

some more pics I've done:

Genestealer hybreds:


Genestealer:


Genestealer Patriarch:


Mercenary warband:


The God-Emperor of Mankind:


----------

